
Matrix: Down for Emergency Maintenance - MR4D
https://matrix.org/
======
jhgorse
Perhaps this is not ready for my actual migration:
[https://dl2.pushbulletusercontent.com/mfBHJiCUDJOpxznoD4TkeY...](https://dl2.pushbulletusercontent.com/mfBHJiCUDJOpxznoD4TkeY5D5i5P6AvN/image.png)

Given that none of the bridges work out of the box without significant
massaging and my "distributed" synapse effectively becoming useless in
extensibility without the central riot/vector servers running, I am thinking
IRC really isn't so bad. ZNC or tmux/screen irssi, and you are there.

Things are getting so complicated, that I think we lose sight of the necessity
for things that work. I don't want a smart hammer. I just want a hammer.
Instant text-based communication is not complicated, yet we somehow find ways
to make it so.

Back to work.

